# Head tube Angle?



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

I've noticed that Colnago dropped the head tube angle from their geometry spec. They were there on the last year's list. Does anyone know where to find the head tube angles of their new sloping sizes?


----------



## CDanRun (Jan 22, 2004)

6was9 said:


> I've noticed that Colnago dropped the head tube angle from their geometry spec. They were there on the last year's list. Does anyone know where to find the head tube angles of their new sloping sizes?



www.competitivecyclist.com


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*not the new compact sizes...*



CDanRun said:


> www.competitivecyclist.com


Yep, I've checked theirs out too. Although pretty extensive they still don't have the new 04 compact sizes, such as compact 50 and 52, head tube angles listed. As I said Colnago did not list the head tube angles at all this year.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't know if the angles still hold true, but in a review of a 55 cm center-to-top Colnago Dream in the March 2002 issue of Cycle Sport, the magazine reports that the Head Tube Angle is 71.8 and the Seat Tube Angle is 73.5. In any case, Colnago has always seemed hesitant to publish their head tube angles, perhaps because they are so shockingly shallow. I, naturally and of course, find the shallow head tube angle to be a master stroke by a master builder...


----------

